# Fleet Prep Kid



## someone else (Mar 18, 2003)

Hello all~I am new posting here, but could use some help. I am scheduled for my first colonoscopy tomorrow. I started this morning with the Nutrylute (sp?) and it was awful, I began vomitting. I got done two glasses before calling my doctor. Now I am taking the Fleet Prep kit, drink this horrid liquid then take 4 pills. Well it is working, now here is the PERSONAL Question!!My stools are completely water (GOOD!) But RED...the liquid was clear though. Is this normal? It almost looks like I am starting to bleed? Just curious I guess??Thanks in advance!


----------



## tee66 (Apr 22, 2003)

Good luck tomarrow, the prep is the worst part of it..I remember that my stool was a bright orange.I hope that helps.try to get a good nights rest.Tee


----------



## someone else (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh Thank so much!! It is better now!! Finally, it kind of FREAKED me out!! I am so nervous, but oh well...I think that was the worst of it!!Thanks!


----------

